# crypt32.dll file missing



## speedy0926 (Aug 9, 2003)

Hello, 

running windows98

I am having the following problem: When you launch IE or some of the applications I have such as hijack this I get an error starting program message popping up in the middle of the screen stating that a required .dll file, crypt32.dll was not found. Once you click on IE it also states Iexplore has performed an illegal operation (exception occurred in module URLMON.DLL) and will shut down. Prior to this windows would not even load only in safe mode after various reboots it finally loaded correctly (normally out of safe mode) I then ran scan disk standard and that fixed some errors. However, I then ran Thorough scan and it never completed stating that something was already writing to the harddrive and attempted to run 10 times before I stopped (cancelled the thorough check). 

How do I go about restoring files ( i suppose i need both urlmon.dll and crypt32.dll)?

I also noticed my internet settings icon has disappeared from the control panel after getting this error so I don't know if this is a separate problem or a result of the same problem. 

Any help appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may need to reinstall Internet Explorer.

For now, go to Add/Remove Programs and locate Microsoft Internet Explorer there. Select Remove > Repair.

It will tell you exactly what is missing and what version is needed. It will also reregister other dll files.

If you have missing IE files, you can try re-running Internet Explorer Setup. You may have this in c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\setup.exe

If this is not available let me know what file versions are missing, if they are not too big to zip and attach here, I may have them.

You can also go through the process of removing Internet Explorer and then updating it. If you re-run IE setup or reinstall it, you also need to reinstall any recent cumulative patches.


----------



## speedy0926 (Aug 9, 2003)

I tried to remove Microsoft Internet Explorer but when I click on remove I get an error msg...: 

RUNDLL: error in loading setupwbv.dll The system cannot find the file specified.


----------

